# Tear stains..?



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a 12 week old chi, Sonny. He's a sweetie and such a good boy! We all love him to bits!! <3

He is the runt of the litter but getting bigger! Still ever so teeny, at 1lb 8oz! He's brother is over 4lb!!!

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone had any hints or tips on his tear stains?? I think that's what it is! He's a light blonde/beige colour but he has almost dark gold/ginger under his eyes. He's a fluffy little guy, so he has long hair around his eyes.

I didn't know if it was diet affected or not. He's been on science plan diet since we got him and I've kept him on that, but I would like to swap him over to a higher grades food.. Not sure which to go over too though. 

Any help would be awesome!! 

View attachment 11882



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

It could be the water. My Nanas' poodle gets tear stains and giving her bottled water helped a lot. She no longer has tear stains.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am going to blame the food in this case. I really believe that most tear staining can be corrected with diet. If it continues once you have your baby on a better quality food, I believe there is a protein or other ingredient in the food that is an issue.


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Would anyone recommend a certain food? We live in the uk, and have been reading about raw diet, zp and orijen but not sure what is best for my little Sonny Beam!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree with Karen - I'm sure a change in diet will sort the problem. 
Are you cleaning under his eyes?


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah I wipe them with a damp cloth/tissue everyday. But it hasn't really got better. Some days looks better than others, and when I asked the vet, they just said they are prone to it!! Not much help!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I feed my dogs on a raw diet - I personally won't give them any processed foods 
( just my views I would never tell people what to do!! ) 

I fed my younger chi's on WolfTucker puppy food or natural instincts puppy food - both are pre-made frozen raw foods so very easy to feed ( thaw it out - weigh the amount to feed and feed  very simple way to start raw feeding


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok, thankyou! I'll look into those 2 types of food!! I've never owned a chihuahua before and I want to give him the best I can!! 

Thankyou all so much!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

He is cute  we need more photos  

You could also dry under his eyes with a dry tissues a few times a day to stop the 
Area being so wet all the time..


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh I have lots of pictures!! Almost obsessed Mumma!! Haha 

View attachment 11954

View attachment 11962

View attachment 11970

View attachment 11978

View attachment 11986




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Ohh bless him he is cute 

Love his hairy face


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

He's a character!! He's brothers a s sister are all short haired and he's the odd little runt!! Haha That's why I wanted him!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Ohh he is precious  Are his parents smooth coats?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He looks wire coated? Very cute. I agree with a switch to a better food. If you choose a kibble, go with one that doesn't have beet pulp. It can cause staining. I would definitely switch him off the science diet.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I love the last pic where his tail is just a blur! Lol


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

He's quite fluffy and soft, where as his brother is quite short haired and wiry. His mum is short haired but I'm not 100% on his dad!! I'm going to look into better food this week and gradually swap him over! Thankyou!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

